# Chill Out Beat Versuch - ich bitte mal um ein paar (ehrliche) Meinungen



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2019)

Hallo!

Ich habe nach einiger Zeit mich mal wieder an Fruity Loops gewagt, weil ich schon länger eine Idee für einen Beat hatte.
Es wurde ein Sample verwendet. Dazu habe ich die Drums programmiert und erstmal nur ein simples Piano gespielt.
Das soll noch weiter ausgebaut werden und später noch ein Pad/Strings dazu kommen.
Ich wäre für ein paar ehrliche Meinung dankbar.
Die Datei ist natürlich virenfrei.


----------



## teachmeluv (27. Dezember 2019)

Würde ich mir ja sogar fast anhören, aber dafür muss ich mir ja extra die Trial runterladen. Kannst du nicht einfach ein MP3 hier oder auf Youtube veröffentlichen? Oder sogar auf Soundcloud?

EDIT: war ja in der Zip. War mir nicht klar, dass man das so krass komprimieren kann. Asche auf mein Haupt.

EDIT2: mir gefällts. Ich mag grundsätzlich Chillout Style (Trance, Deep House), wenn ich auf der Arbeit mal 'tunneln' muss. Dabei wäre so ein Titel in meiner Playlist (ja, das ist ein Kompliment).


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> EDIT: war ja in der Zip. War mir nicht klar, dass man das so krass komprimieren kann. Asche auf mein Haupt.


Die Audiodatei ist aber nur ein bißchen komprimiert.
Hauptsache sie ist nach dem entpacken noch normal.
Aber habs bei mir getestet... scheinbar schon.

Und was meinst du dazu?


----------



## teachmeluv (27. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Audiodatei ist aber nur ein bißchen komprimiert.
> Hauptsache sie ist nach dem entpacken noch normal.
> Aber habs bei mir getestet... scheinbar schon.
> 
> Und was meinst du dazu?


Siehe EDIT2


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2019)

Danke! Sowas höre ich sehr gerne.  Ist nur noch nicht genug Abwechslung drin und ich tu mich immer schwer ganze Tracks fertig zu stellen.
Vor allem wenn das Samplematerial begrenzt ist.


----------



## teachmeluv (27. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke! Sowas höre ich sehr gerne.  Ist nur noch nicht genug Abwechslung drin und ich tu mich immer schwer ganze Tracks fertig zu stellen.
> Vor allem wenn das Samplematerial begrenzt ist.


Das kenne ich ganz gut. Bin selber (autodidaktischer) Gitarrenspieler und nehme auch gerne mal auf. Bei mir kommt es meist aber auch nicht zu ganzen Stücken trotz noch vorhandenen Cajon.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin auch Autodidakt. Ich kann aber kein Instrument richtig spielen. Geschweige denn Noten lesen.
Mache alles nach (Harmonie)Gehör.

Edit: Ich hatte die Datei entfernt, weil ich ein Sample aus einen anderen Lied verwendet habe ohne den Künstler zu fragen. Das ist mir zu unsicher.


----------

